# Wife's 2003 Eclipse Rusting!



## jm8571 (Mar 3, 2002)

What a POS. :thumbdwn: Paint is bubbling up in the engine compartment, there are several rust spots the size of a quarter. We've had the car for less than 2 years and less than 25K miles! Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Should be under warranty, no? Maybe your local lemon law will cover it if enough problems? That said, I'm certainly glad they use little if no salt in our sand during the winter months here in WA state. When I lived in Minnesota, a car with only 3 years on it started looking like a rust bucket.


----------



## jm8571 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> Should be under warranty, no? Maybe your local lemon law will cover it if enough problems? That said, I'm certainly glad they use little if no salt in our sand during the winter months here in WA state. When I lived in Minnesota, a car with only 3 years on it started looking like a rust bucket.


Still under warranty...but RUST? I thought auto manufacturers solved that problem in the 80s. I suppose I could understand if the car were 5 years old and 80K miles, but she hardly drives the fing thing.  :violent:


----------



## AEC (Jan 19, 2003)

jm8571 said:


> What a POS. :thumbdwn: Paint is bubbling up in the engine compartment, there are several rust spots the size of a quarter. We've had the car for less than 2 years and less than 25K miles! Anyone else heard of this?


Makes we wonder if the car was ever wrecked and poorly repaired.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

AEC said:


> Makes we wonder if the car was ever wrecked and poorly repaired.


It sounded to me like he bought it new.

I asked my good friend, Dr. Google, and he gave me this link. Consider the source (pissed off Eclipse owner), but look at #8....

http://www.deadeclipse.com/comments.php?msg=3

Alex


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Another reason DaimlerChyrsler is pulling out of Mitsu... 

Evo is a nice car and all... but after sitting inside the POS at the auto show at a standstill, I knew it was way too cheap to drive on a day to day basis.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> It sounded to me like he bought it new.
> 
> I asked my good friend, Dr. Google, and he gave me this link. Consider the source (pissed off Eclipse owner), but look at #8....
> 
> ...


*Our mission is to make people realize what kind of car the Mitsubishi Eclipse is and how we believe MMSA truly takes care of its customers. By doing so, we want to warn potential Eclipse buyers that we believe they might be making a very expensive mistake.

Also, we want to share some Eclipse related tips on how to maintain your car better and work around of what we believe are certain assembly and design flaws in order to improve reliability, safety and comfort of this car. *

:yikes:


----------



## AEC (Jan 19, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> It sounded to me like he bought it new.


It may have been damaged/repaired before he took delivery. :dunno:


----------



## TimmyTimmy (Sep 1, 2002)

Mitsubishis are crap. I had a 2000 for awhile - rattles, design problems, poorly contructed tranny, recalls - blech. Similar stories from friends. Even a Chevy would've been better. :angel:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

TimmyTimmy said:


> Mitsubishis are crap. I had a 2000 for awhile - rattles, design problems, poorly contructed tranny, recalls - blech. Similar stories from friends. Even a Chevy would've been better. :angel:


I loved my Talon (same car basically.) She was a 91 and never had many problems at all other than the usual stuff. Blew the engine b/c I "forgot" to get the timing belt chaing at 60-70k and now it's dead b/c the engine control computer blew but that was a flaw almost all of the 1st gen's had. Too bad they didn't do a recall on them so I'd have a car to drive right now  Other than that, the body was sound, no pain problems or otherwise. Maybe this is just for 2nd gen models or something?


----------



## jm8571 (Mar 3, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> It sounded to me like he bought it new.
> 
> I asked my good friend, Dr. Google, and he gave me this link. Consider the source (pissed off Eclipse owner), but look at #8....
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, saw that this morning as I too know Mr. Google. :google: That guy is pretty POed. Don't blame him.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I had some problems from with my 94 Galant, but aside from bad clearcoat (which seems to be common on black Galants that year), it had similar levels of problems as a typical BMW. My parents have 11+ year-old Diamantes with 200k+ miles with only typical high-miles issues, and my brother's old Eclipse seems fine.

Rust-through is typically a separate warranty. My guess would be that the affected sheetmetal didn't go through the usual galvanizing and/or paint prep procedures.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

jm8571 said:


> What a POS. :thumbdwn: Paint is bubbling up in the engine compartment, there are several rust spots the size of a quarter. We've had the car for less than 2 years and less than 25K miles! Anyone else heard of this?


get them touched up and then dump it asap :eeps:


----------



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

> Blew the engine b/c I "forgot" to get the timing belt chaing at 60-70k and now it's dead b/c the engine control computer blew but that was a flaw almost all of the 1st gen's had. Too bad they didn't do a recall on them so I'd have a car to drive right now


So basically you're saying that other than the fact that the car is dead, there's no problem and it's a great car? :dunno:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

SLang said:


> So basically you're saying that other than the fact that the car is dead, there's no problem and it's a great car? :dunno:


Yeah, pretty much. It took it 11 years to go Tango Uniform on me so I was happy. Plus I'm pretty sure that it died b/c some jackass switched the wires when jumping his car (was a friend of mine so I wasn't outside to watch when he did it.)


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

Use duct tape to cover up the rust spots ... it'll be like two tone paint


----------

